# DOA shrimp



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

whats the best color pattern/weight for the DOA shrimp


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*Luck with Flounder*

Ive had good luck with the 1/4 lighter brown color DOA Shrimp lately inland a little. Mainly Flounder hitting it.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Have you tried throwing a cast net and seeing what the shrimp looks like where you are fishing? I went shrimping last weekend and the shrimp were about 3 inches long with the head on and where very light brown in color. Some had a reddish tinge on the swimmers. I was told they were red because they were shrimp that hadn't left the tidal creek yet. If they were to leave the tidal creek and go in to the tidal river, they would lose that tinge. I'm pretty sure the shrimp up by you won't be that different than from down here in Charleston.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you gonna be fishin tybee wit those doa?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

no but i wish from hearing ur reports, i wanna try them at the jetty in murrels inlet


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i dont no the name of the color but the darker ones work the best. EMANUEL WERE YOU AT DOA MAN????????????????????????????????


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

the nite-glo color and the rootbeer colors both work really well for trout down here. clear with a gold flake will also catch some fish.


----------

